# Will 7950 fit into my case?



## rohit32407 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a NZXT gamma cabinet and i was wondering if this Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 With Boost 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com will fit into it? There is no way i can afford a GPU + a new Cabinet. If this doesnt fit will this gtx 660ti MSI NVIDIA N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com fit into my cabinet?

Also would like to ask if my PSU is powerful enough to handle this rig:
Processor- i5 2500K (overclocked to 4.4 @1.26v)
Mobo- ASUS P8Z77-M
PSU- Seasonic S12II 620w
GPU- hd 7950(plan to overclock it without altering core voltage)   or  MSI GTX 660Ti PE (No need to overclock this i guess)
HDD- 2 HDDs (No SSD)
1 DVD writer
In all 5 Case fans (including the 2 fans on the CPU cooler)


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

7950 = 11.42 ''
660 Ti = 10.43''
Source - newegg.
See it for yourself if your case has that much space.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 11, 2012)

On sapphire's website it says that this boost edition is 11.4 inches(that is quite huge  ) which is what got me worried. What about the PSU do you think it's enough to handle it with both CPU and GPU overclocked as mentioned in original post?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

How much power does ur current rig consume at load ??

My bad ---- the MSI 7950 measures 10.6" .... Sapphire variant measures 11.42"


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I will skip the 7950 (can't believe it myself but because of it's size).

I have no idea how much it consumes but i just checked it on Power requirement calculator and it says that my system should consume around 485 watts on peak load with a 7950. So i guess i will be safe with my PSU.

Coming to gtx 660Ti which variant will you prefer. ASUS GTX 660Ti DC2 Asus NVIDIA GTX660 TI-DC2T-2GD5 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Or 

MSI GTX 660Ti PE MSI NVIDIA N660Ti PE 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

But you could go for a MSI 7950 which is shorter.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/MSI-GTX-660-670-overvolting-PowerEdition,18013.html
Also read the 1st review of the MSI 660 Ti on flipkart.

Hence Asus one would be better.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes thats exactly the article which was bothering me. I think I will measure the exact length in the morning because even the GTX 660Ti from ASUS is almost 10.8 inches. Man never thought that size of the card could affect my choice for the GPU, man this is one hell of a nightmare.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

Why not go for MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC 

It measures 10.63"


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 11, 2012)

cooler on that card doesn't look good. Is that the reference design on that card?

EDIT: Ok so I checked and the 290mm, which is the size of that sapphire 7950 with boost, is the absolute limit of my case. Even a 3-4 mm here and there and it won't fit. So i guess I will go with ASUS GTX 660Ti DirectCU II TOP as it should easily fit into my case. I hope it's good enough for just next 8 months because after that i probably won't get to game for like 2 years.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> I hope it's good enough for just next 8 months because after that i probably won't get to game for like 2 years.



Should easily be enough for that period .... btw whats with the 8 month scenario of yours ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 11, 2012)

If everything goes well then I will be going for an MBA by july 2013 hence the 8 months


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

Going abroad or here itself ??


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 11, 2012)

depends but most probably here itself.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 11, 2012)

But u need not quit gaming while u do MBA


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am assuming that I won't get time to play games if I get into a decent MBA college. I think I will need a laptop more than a PC there. But it would be good if I can take some time out and do one thing that i really love i.e. cyber gaming 

EDIT : A little change of plans. I will bite the bullet on 7950 as my self-proclaimed 'intelligent' mind is telling me not to skimp on a 22k product(that being the GPU) for the sake of keeping a 2.5k product(cabinet) till eternity. I basically don't want to regret spending 22k now for saving 2.5k later. I hope I am lucky enough to fit that beast in this cabinet *fingers crossed*.


----------



## 1155 (Nov 12, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> I am assuming that I won't get time to play games if I get into a decent MBA college. I think I will need a laptop more than a PC there. But it would be good if I can take some time out and do one thing that i really love i.e. cyber gaming
> 
> EDIT : A little change of plans. I will bite the bullet on 7950 as my self-proclaimed 'intelligent' mind is telling me not to skimp on a 22k product(that being the GPU) for the sake of keeping a 2.5k product(cabinet) till eternity. I basically don't want to regret spending 22k now for saving 2.5k later. I hope I am lucky enough to fit that beast in this cabinet *fingers crossed*.



Hey my Asus radeon HD 7970 wouldn't fit in my CM storm case. The extra large and crappy heat-sink was interfereing with my HDD cage. So I changed the reference cooler to gelid icy vision-a and now it fits perfectly. The temps are way lower too. Killed two birds with one stone. 
You could do the same if you buy the reference board.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

How much does that cooler cost?


----------



## 1155 (Nov 13, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> How much does that cooler cost?



It will cost around Rs 3500-3700 . I bought it from ebay(seller: fp-outlet ). But in my case it was only the reference cooler that was interfering with the HDD cage. The PCB itself was clear. If this is your case then you might give it a shot.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah its a good alternative. On the other hand I can add maybe 1-2K bucks more to the cost of that cooler and go for a much better cabinet. Let's wait and see how it goes, maybe it will fit into this cabinet itself *fingers crossed* but thanks alot for that suggestion. I will keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2012)

what you could do, in my opinion, is you could go for 1GB DDR5 edition, and save on the bucks. Or invest in a bigger cabinet. 3GB ddr5 will be a wastage. 

ask around. i may be wrong.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

as far as i know it doesn't come in 1 gb variant infact the only variant I have seen is the 3 GB variant. It maybe a waste at the moment but in near future you may find 1 gb not adequate for full blown settings. Also I have noticed that HD texture mods in games like skyrim require more than 1 gb of VRAM to work properly. Did you confuse it with 7850?


----------



## 1155 (Nov 13, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> what you could do, in my opinion, is you could go for 1GB DDR5 edition, and save on the bucks. Or invest in a bigger cabinet. 3GB ddr5 will be a wastage.
> 
> ask around. i may be wrong.



1GB 7950 isn't available. In fact it is technically impossible. Reason: 

7950 has a 384 bit memory bus. 
Which means each memory module is accessed via a 32 bit bus and there are 12 such modules to give a net bus width of 32 x 12 = 384bit. 
Now in general memory modules have the capacity in powers of 2 i.e 64MB,128MB, 256MB....so on. 
So twelve 64 MB  modules will give a net memory of 64x12MB = 768MB
Similarly if each module is 128MB then net memory = 128 x 12 = 1.5 GB
7950 has twelve modules ,each of size 256 MB giving a net memory size of 3GB.

So the technically possible memory sizes for 7950 are 768MB, 1.5 GB , 3GB etc. Unfortunately only 3GB option is available in market.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

^ Nicely explained  thanks a bunch!


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2012)

1155 said:


> 1GB 7950 isn't available. In fact it is technically impossible. Reason:
> 
> 7950 has a 384 bit memory bus.
> Which means each memory module is accessed via a 32 bit bus and there are 12 such modules to give a net bus width of 32 x 12 = 384bit.
> ...



The mark of a master! well explained. thanks a lot!!


----------

